# Fethiye, Turkey. Importer, roaster, cafe and supplier



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm a newbie on here and have previously asked a question about a grinder for 3 weeks hols in Turkey early next year. I've since decided to forget about grinding beans for the time I'm there, (travelling on plane with carry on luggage only!)

After looking in the area I'm going to, I came across, Kose Kahve a coffee shop and coffee supplier in Fethiye Turkey, that's a 20 minute bus ride from where I'm staying.

There's a great article about the shop in The Fethiye Times online, easily found on a search engine. It also holds the top spot on a famous travel social site for the best coffee in Fethiye.

It seems it imports from around the world, roasts and blends on site and can grind your mix to take away for the use in any coffee machine, or you can drink coffee there in the café.

I am really looking forward to try this possible gem.

I thought I would mention it for any coffee lover who maybe holidaying in the Oludeniz, Hisaronu, Ovacik or nearby area. Half an hour bus ride away from any of the mentioned areas into Fethiye and looking on google maps, only 300m from the Fethiye bus terminus

Address is; kesikkapi mahallesi kaya caddesi no 23 48300 Fethiye


----------

